# Any luck with Molemax?



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I applied 20 worms of Talpirid, and I hope this gets him...but has anybody had any luck, good or bad with Molemax granules? I'm considering spreading some of this on top of his tunnels as a 2 pronged attack.

(I also hit it with Merit just in case he's eating something living down there)

Thoughts?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

some members have had good luck with the scissor traps.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5451&p=95340&hilit=i+got+him#p95340


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I've had good luck with the spike type traps. There is a learning curve, mainly figuring out how to identify the primary tunnel to set it up on.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I wish there was a mole pre emergent. I guess first step would be an insecticide but still...these little buggers...


----------

